# Can you buy a Cpap machine without RX?



## Jonjon (Oct 27, 2021)

I’m pretty sure I’ve got some form of sleep apnea. I fall asleep easily around 10 each night. But I’m awake by 1:30 or 2am and can’t go back to sleep

I don’t have insurance, I’m self employed.

This is probably a stupid question but is there a way I can just buy a cpap machine and try it? 

If not, what’s the first step I need to take? Not sure what kind of dr to go to or where to start.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2021)

There are online sleep/CPAP clinics that will write you a script and sell you a CPAP.  .Here's the first one that came up in a google search: https://www.cpap.com/home-sleep-apnea-test


----------



## eazy (Oct 27, 2021)

I discovered it's just like TRT. 


Order a NightOwl disposable home sleep apnea test with our Complete Care Package
Answer a brief questionnaire to determine your risk and receive your home sleep test in the mail
Follow the instructions to take your home sleep study from the comfort of your bed and in the morning, your results will be uploaded to the cloud
Schedule a 15-minute telehealth visit with one of our board-certified doctors to review your results
If necessary, you will receive a script for PAP therapy and be connected to our experts to help with equipment purchase and set-up
link to a pay to play outfit

I do not endorse or recommend these people. Sharing what I discovered. I went to my Dr who sent me to a sleep medicine Dr. Had a one-night in-home sleep study.


----------



## eazy (Oct 27, 2021)

I would love to buy the prescription for whatever I wanted.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 27, 2021)

You could also look into getting a mouthguard fitted. A certain type of mouthguard can alleviate some symptoms of mild sleep apnea.

Failing that, you could also just lose some weight...


----------



## oatmasterflax (Oct 27, 2021)

Yeah I'm pretty sure you don't need a prescription to buy one straight out. Could probably find used ones for cheaper but gonna want to disinfect it and replace the consumables.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 27, 2021)

I just went and bought a machine, didnt want the test as I know I had restrictive snoring.
(Family would film me at night when I would stop breathing for quite a bit).

Got one on Facebook Marketplace. Then got a recall (cancer risk) for that one (Phillips) so I bought another one here while I wait for my recall replacement to be sent...









						CPAP and BiPap Machines, Masks, Hoses and Accessories
					

The Perfect CPAP



					www.theperfectcpap.com
				




Life-saver...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ve got some form of sleep apnea. I fall asleep easily around 10 each night. But I’m awake by 1:30 or 2am and can’t go back to sleep
> 
> I don’t have insurance, I’m self employed.
> 
> ...



I had to go through a doctor and a sleep study to know where to set the machine but you can buy them outright I think  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 27, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I had to go through a doctor and a sleep study to know where to set the machine but you can buy them outright I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I’m biting the bullet and going to a dr Friday.

I think the lack of sleep is killing my progress, it’s gotta be. Only thing I’m not doing riight


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Yeah I’m biting the bullet and going to a dr Friday.
> 
> I think the lack of sleep is killing my progress, it’s gotta be. Only thing I’m not doing riight



It really helped me a lot I was tired all day long but when I got on the Machine it instantly helped me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDog10 (Nov 8, 2021)

I took an in-house study and couldn't sleep so they said I didn't have apnea, although my wife says different. Luckily I have a common sense Dr. They kept telling me that an in house study is the most accurate test since everything is hooked up to you, but my Dr said an at home test is the most accurate because you sleep well in your natural environment. It's amazing the results a Dr with common sense can get you vs a Dr that simply follows the book like a monkey. The at home test showed I did have sleep apnea.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 9, 2021)

BlueDog10 said:


> I took an in-house study and couldn't sleep so they said I didn't have apnea, although my wife says different. Luckily I have a common sense Dr. They kept telling me that an in house study is the most accurate test since everything is hooked up to you, but my Dr said an at home test is the most accurate because you sleep well in your natural environment. It's amazing the results a Dr with common sense can get you vs a Dr that simply follows the book like a monkey. The at home test showed I did have sleep apnea.



Well staying over night at a sore study will help you the most man trust me you see a big difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Labs (Nov 9, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I just went and bought a machine, didnt want the test as I know I had restrictive snoring.
> (Family would film me at night when I would stop breathing for quite a bit).
> 
> Got one on Facebook Marketplace. Then got a recall (cancer risk) for that one (Phillips) so I bought another one here while I wait for my recall replacement to be sent...
> ...



How in the shit does a cpap machine cause cancer? Fuck sakes everything causes cancer now a days eh


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 9, 2021)

A little update, I went to the dr and did a at home study this past week. Was supposed to be a 2 night study but I only slept 2 hours each night so we did a third night. 

They have the results so I’d say they’ll call me today 

So far it cost $100 for the office visit, $285 for the study.


----------



## ftf (Nov 9, 2021)

I got a scrip for the machine, but the sleep study results didn't qualify me for insurance coverage. I paid $800 something for the Phillips dream station 2.  I got the nose mask from Amazon for around $30. I have not slept one night without it since I bought it. The machine has the built-in humidifier and heated tube. You need that. It's super quiet and comfortable. It is not a big turn on when girls come over, but WTF cares when it helps you sleep.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 9, 2021)

1. ive had severe sleep apnea for years. I stop breathing every 30 seconds so sleep was impossible. Once I learned how to use a cpap it was life changing though I still sleep like sh1t...

2. Facebook marketplace removed the ad I recently posted to sell a resmed s8 elite

3. Humidifier is for some, not all...I never use it.

4. I dont see how a home sleep study could be more accurate than a sleep center study where you're hooked up to the monitors and wires and things...

5. Side note - the morning i woke up in the sleep center they asked me how I felt, I responded honestly saying was the best sleep I had in months.....the next day my ENT called me personally instead of the secretary as normal and said get in here asap for the rx for a machine, you are one of the worst ive ever seen......

ps. autopap more expensive if you dont have insurance but better than cpap because it adjusts to your pattern


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 9, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I had to go through a doctor and a sleep study to know where to set the machine but you can buy them outright I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^
This 
I see in further comments that you’re going to a dr - I know it’s a pain but it’s likely for the best. There are a number of causes for sleep apnea; when I went for my consultation I had an X-ray done and it was shown I actually have a small windpipe. The dr offered surgery to also shave some of my oral pallet down to allow more airflow (no thank you).

There’s a lot of great online resources for how to learn to read the smartcard data from your CPAP because it does show way more than the normal display. With this you and your doctor can figure out long term what works for you.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> ^
> This
> I see in further comments that you’re going to a dr - I know it’s a pain but it’s likely for the best. There are a number of causes for sleep apnea; when I went for my consultation I had an X-ray done and it was shown I actually have a small windpipe. The dr offered surgery to also shave some of my oral pallet down to allow more airflow (no thank you).
> 
> There’s a lot of great online resources for how to learn to read the smartcard data from your CPAP because it does show way more than the normal display. With this you and your doctor can figure out long term what works for you.


Man shave down your mouth pallet? I can't blame you for declining that offer. Ouch.


----------



## blundig (Nov 10, 2021)

I went because of wife mentioning snoring, and found out that I was unknowingly stopping breathing almost once a minute. 56 an hour. I didn't really feel tired, but I know that this is very bad for overall health. So I got the machine and am usually around 1-2 apneas an hour. I had to go through a doctor at the time, but now know you can buy directly, like I just did from Resmed. Now that I lost 20 pounds, I use it for about half the night because I snore much less and don't stop breathing and gasp hardly at all.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 10, 2021)

You guys with apnea have it easy, GERD has on my feet running into things in the dark gasping and hyperventilating except when I inhale I get yet more acid in my lungs and holy shit it is the WORST. it's going to kill me one day.


----------



## blundig (Nov 10, 2021)

Gerd Bonk - Bing images
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## blundig (Nov 11, 2021)

Seriously, that sounds horrible. I didn't realize GERD was that serious and detrimental to the quality of life.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 17, 2021)

I'd be lost without mine, been several years but I did do a sleep study etc.  I was not breathing more than I was breathing...not sure how that's possible but that's what I was told.  At 52 I sleep about 5 hrs a night and feel very well rested.  It's a game changer if your symptoms are legit.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 17, 2021)

ccpro said:


> I'd be lost without mine, been several years but I did do a sleep study etc. I was not breathing more than I was breathing...not sure how that's possible but that's what I was told. At 52 I sleep about 5 hrs a night and feel very well rested. It's a game changer if your symptoms are legit.



Yes man I agree i don’t know where if be without mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 17, 2021)

Dad had one.
Sleep study and then insurance covered it. He got a new mask and tubes in the mail regularly.

His was “Luxury” with its travel size and quietness. Salvation Army accepted it after he passed. Previous ones he put on FB and a offer up. Since every three years he got an upgrade.

Free carry on for medical device.
PG&E power gave him a $5 monthly power credit for health equipment.

Nice bonuses.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

Got my hands on a reamed Airsense10 just trying to figure out how to set it up..


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

blundig said:


> Seriously, that sounds horrible. I didn't realize GERD was that serious and detrimental to the quality of life.


I regularly wake up In a state of extreme panic/shock you know if you try to hold your breath underwater at some point this feeling of terror and anxiety literally forces you to gasp for air? It's right at that point I wake up but gasping for air just fills my lungs with more stomach acid which of course BURNS THE FUCK OUT OF EVERYTHNNG my throat lungs etc are on fire I usually spin around in circles trying to slow my breathing collapse to my knees and cough a bunch and yes the coughing BURNS and eventually some several minutes later I collapse back on the couch literally about to die from exhaustion and fall back asleep, terrified I might not wake up again. 

That's GERD


----------



## Tazz (Nov 27, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I regularly wake up In a state of extreme panic/shock you know if you try to hold your breath underwater at some point this feeling of terror and anxiety literally forces you to gasp for air? It's right at that point I wake up but gasping for air just fills my lungs with more stomach acid which of course BURNS THE FUCK OUT OF EVERYTHNNG my throat lungs etc are on fire I usually spin around in circles trying to slow my breathing collapse to my knees and cough a bunch and yes the coughing BURNS and eventually some several minutes later I collapse back on the couch literally about to die from exhaustion and fall back asleep, terrified I might not wake up again.
> 
> That's GERD



That’s horrible, i never knew it could be so serious. 

Do certain foods/things trigger it for people that suffer from it or is it just whenever it feels like coming?


----------



## Yano (Nov 27, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I regularly wake up In a state of extreme panic/shock you know if you try to hold your breath underwater at some point this feeling of terror and anxiety literally forces you to gasp for air? It's right at that point I wake up but gasping for air just fills my lungs with more stomach acid which of course BURNS THE FUCK OUT OF EVERYTHNNG my throat lungs etc are on fire I usually spin around in circles trying to slow my breathing collapse to my knees and cough a bunch and yes the coughing BURNS and eventually some several minutes later I collapse back on the couch literally about to die from exhaustion and fall back asleep, terrified I might not wake up again.
> 
> That's GERD


I've had it for years , I sleep sort of half sitting up with a stack of pillows , if I lay flat and fall asleep I wake up like that , gasping n drowning in stomach acid.


----------



## Tazz (Nov 27, 2021)

Yano said:


> I've had it for years , I sleep sort of half sitting up with a stack of pillows , if I lay flat and fall asleep I wake up like that , gasping n drowning in stomach acid.



There’s gotta be something that can be taken to prevent that? No?


----------



## Yano (Nov 27, 2021)

Tazz said:


> There’s gotta be something that can be taken to prevent that? No?


Over the counter stuff doesn't really help for me and antacids weaken the acid so you feel a bit better but it doesn't fix the issue which is basically the valve/sphincter thing that closes your esophagus relaxes when you sleep and opens up and what ever acid and food is in your stomach back flows , cuts off your air n ya wake up choking. There's one medication that effects that muscle but all it does is relax it more so if you do get reflux it can drain back down.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 27, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> How in the shit does a cpap machine cause cancer? Fuck sakes everything causes cancer now a days eh


I guess there's a piece of foam that can break down, and when it does the dust can cause cancer. Who knows. Of course its taking them (Philips) forever (probably years) and I didnt want to inhale that, didnt want to wait, so just bought another machine in the meantime


----------



## ftf (Nov 27, 2021)

There are a couple of types of surgery to address GERD. One way is to create scar tissue around the inside of the lower esophageal sphincter in order to help it seal, and the other thing they do is lift your stomach up a little and stitch it around the sphincter to help it close. It sounds like you have it bad enough to warrant a surgical remedy @Methyl mike .   
This is how my doctor explained it to me. Fortunately mine is controllable with Omeprazole.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

Tazz said:


> That’s horrible, i never knew it could be so serious.
> 
> Do certain foods/things trigger it for people that suffer from it or is it just whenever it feels like coming?


Never know when it's coming.  I think it's bodyweight related. It's pretty scary I am convinced it will kill me someday. You do not want haha.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 27, 2021)

ftf said:


> There are a couple of types of surgery to address GERD. One way is to create scar tissue around the inside of the lower esophageal sphincter in order to help it seal, and the other thing they do is lift your stomach up a little and stitch it around the sphincter to help it close. It sounds like you have it bad enough to warrant a surgical remedy @Methyl mike .
> This is how my doctor explained it to me. Fortunately mine is controllable with Omeprazole.


I've never had a surgery in my life no thank you.


----------



## Eric Smith (Aug 2, 2022)

You should do a sleep study.  They will dial the machine to fit your sleep issues.


----------



## AcidTears (Aug 2, 2022)

Sleep study is king - but it's a zero issue buying a CPAP machine without a script - if not a bit expensive - if you know how to use google.

Not sure how things are set up in the US, but in Holland you "cant" order one without a script, we just import them from Belgium. ("CPAP belgium buy" should yield plenty results)

Id also try and stay away from second hand devices as those things can get nasty if put aside for a long time (mold, fungus, bacteria, etc). Also always change your mask, filter and hose at least once or twice a year to prevent injections and nasty stuff.


----------



## Eric Smith (Aug 2, 2022)

In USA.  They send, new mask, hose, filters and water retainers every 3 months.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

I’ll sell you mine lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

If you’re a veteran, the VA will take care of you. At least the one I go to is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 28, 2022)

I’ve been on one since 2000 and I’ve gotta go back for a new sleep study September 12th tonget a new on I’m back feeling like shit again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I’ve been on one since 2000 and I’ve gotta go back for a new sleep study September 12th tonget a new on I’m back feeling like shit again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the pro of getting one through a doctor! They can adjust your settings based on episodes recorded on the machine or through updated studies!


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thats the pro of getting one through a doctor! They can adjust your settings based on episodes recorded on the machine or through updated studies!


Or you get a CPAP that adjusts itself as needed.  Mine starts at a pressure setting of 5 cmH2O, there's a button you can press to drop it to 4 for the time you set, 10 min-45 min to help you fall asleep, then it will adjust up as necessary on demand.  Wake up in the night, hit the button, back to 4, back to sleep.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Or you get a CPAP that adjusts itself as needed.  Mine starts at a pressure setting of 5 cmH2O, there's a button you can press to drop it to 4 for the time you set, 10 min-45 min to help you fall asleep, then it will adjust up as necessary on demand.  Wake up in the night, hit the button, back to 4, back to sleep.


That's awesome! Mine adjusts automatically as well. Just the top end has been adjusted by the doc from time to time.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> That's awesome! Mine adjusts automatically as well. Just the top end has been adjusted by the doc from time to time.


Mine tops out at about 18.  No CPAP should  top out over 20, as 20 is the opening pressure for the lower esophageal sphincter (the sphincter between the esophagus and the stomach.  Go over 20 and the risk of reflux (and thus aspiration of said reflux) greatly increases.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 8, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Mine tops out at about 18. No CPAP should top out over 20, as 20 is the opening pressure for the lower esophageal sphincter (the sphincter between the esophagus and the stomach. Go over 20 and the risk of reflux (and thus aspiration of said reflux) greatly increases.



Well I went back last night and stayed at the sleep disorder center and they rested me and set my machine on 15 because I have to use Xanax to help me sleep at njhht but ingot s new machine sn e I ring shipped to my hole soon I’ve been so tired during the day and I she not felt like doing anything including the gym for the last month I’ve felt so bad during the day then at night inwas wide awake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 8, 2022)

Keep seeing commercials for Inspire. It's an implant that you turn on with a remote control before going to sleep. Looks interesting.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 25, 2022)

Finally getting my new CPAP machine Thursday and it’s set on -5 maybe this will solve my problem I’ve been on one for 21 years and hopefull this new machine will help tremo I said wrong they said my machine was set on 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm123 (Nov 6, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ve got some form of sleep apnea. I fall asleep easily around 10 each night. But I’m awake by 1:30 or 2am and can’t go back to sleep
> 
> I don’t have insurance, I’m self employed.
> 
> ...


Yes! Just look online. Don’t quote me, but certain sites will charge around $159 for a virtual consultation/visit and will write the script (so you buy from them).


----------

